
Payyr app – Direct Debit for friends - sgottit
https://gocardless.com/blog/introducing-payyr/
======
lifeisstillgood
My first thought was "That's a brilliant reworking of the idea of a Direct
Debit"

Then the programmer in me started thinking - this is an O(n2) solution surely?
In order to collect from friend A he has to setup and approve a DD to _me_ and
then to bob, dick and Jane.

I guess they are just having someone join once with a direct debit to
GoCardless, then they debit and reroute as needed. The problem with that is
they are on the hook for refunds - and it's impossible to prove me and my mate
have not colluded.

Which I guess is why there will be a transfer limit around 10-50 quid? But the
higher you make it the more useful it is but the more risky it becomes.

I hope you guys make it work - do let us know more details / paste the link I
am too lazy to find

------
cblanc
Congrats on the new product. Looks great!

Will it continue to be free beyond the experimental phase?

~~~
BrokenPipe
And will it support Bitcoin ?

------
hackerboos
What's the difference between this and Barclay's PingIt?

~~~
cblanc
Payyr uses direct debit. However I'm not aware of any advantages of direct
debit over bank transfers when paying friends & family

I guess Pingit has an advantage in that transfers take place within the same
day. Direct debit takes about a week

~~~
hackerboos
PingIt it uses Direct Debit if you don't use a Barclay's account.

------
ape4
No contract, really?

